# Nice Spot In Malaga



## Kontiki (Mar 24, 2018)

We're at a car park on the front at Malaga N36.68774, W4.4437. There are also toilets here on from about 9am to 8pm. Bit tight but we are 7.5 metres & managed to squeeze in. Probably about 1.5 - 2 miles from the centre of Malaga. Don't know if they will allow it when it's busy but about 5 vans parked here now.


----------



## alcam (Mar 24, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> We're at a car park on the front at Malaga N36.68774, W4.4437. There are also toilets here on from about 9am to 8pm. Bit tight but we are 7.5 metres & managed to squeeze in. Probably about 1.5 - 2 miles from the centre of Malaga. Don't know if they will allow it when it's busy but about 5 vans parked here now.



2.75 miles from my favourite Malaga bar , Orellana


----------



## spigot (Mar 25, 2018)

alcam said:


> 2.75 miles from my favourite Malaga bar , Orellana



And about the same distance from my favourite watering hole, the Bar Picasso in Plaza Merced.

Also, for a cheap beer Cerveceria 100 Montaditos by the Roman Amphitheater, €1.50 per pint for Cruzcampo.


----------

